# Testicles changing color??



## jeffandkim (Jan 31, 2009)

Jack is seven months old. We haven't neutered him yet because he still has several teeth that need to come out (our vet recommended we wait until 8 months). Tonight he was getting his belly rubbed on the couch, and I noticed that his testicles seem to be turning brown. I know they weren't that color even last week--we have some pictures of him on his back that we compared it to. What is happening to him?? Is this normal? If it makes any difference, his testicles dropped a while ago.


----------



## jeffandkim (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess I should have thought about anatomy a little more before posting--it's really his scrotum that has darkened.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's normal for them to turn brownish or black -- it's just pigment coming in.


----------



## jeffandkim (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 5 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786333


> It's normal for them to turn brownish or black -- it's just pigment coming in. [/B]



Thanks! Since my bf and I are both worrywarts, we took Jack to the vet for a quick look this morning. She concurred, and said that there was nothing to worry about.


----------

